# Cube KID 240 SL Action Team 2015



## ChrisCube83 (28. August 2014)

Hallo,
suche ein neues Bike für meinen Sohn. Cube hat das neue 240 SL rausgebracht was haltet Ihr davon? Preis lt. Händler 599 EUR. 

Gibt es hierzu Alternativen?


Hier die technische Ausstattung:


Rahmen Alu Lite 6061
Farbe action team
Größe Wheelsize 24"
Gabel SR Suntour XCR LO Air
Steuersatz GWH A-Headset
Vorbau CUBE Alu lite 31.8
Lenker CUBE Alu lite
Griffe Velo
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore RD-M610, 10-Speed
Umwerfer Shimano Deore FD-M615
Schalthebel Shimano Deore SL-M610
Bremsanlage Tektro HDM291 with reach adjust

Kurbelganitur Lasco FM210 38x24T, with Alloy chainguard, square BB
Felgen Aluminium
Vorderrad Nabe CUBE Aluminium
Hinterrad Nabe CUBE Aluminium
Reifen Kenda Small Block Eight, folding
Pedale Kid
Sattel CUBE
Sattelstütze CUBE Alu lite
Sattelklemme CUBE
Glocke Nuvo
Extras Reflektoren
Gewicht 11,85 kg
Artikelnummer 621008


----------



## Roelof (28. August 2014)

Ist Selbstbau für dich ein Thema??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyborg (28. August 2014)

BO24? Sonst halt die üblichen Verdächtigen: Cannondale, Specialized etc.


----------



## KIV (28. August 2014)

Ich finde die Kiste zu schwer, aber da beginnt wieder das alte Thema:
- Federgabel ja/nein
- Vorne Mehrfachschaltung ja/nein

Ich habe für meinen Junior beide Fragen mit *nein* beantwortet und er kommt damit super zurecht.
Sein Kaniabike wiegt 8,0kg mit Pedalen(!) http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kani...s-king-american-classic-xtr-speed-tec.701263/

von der Stange ist es auch nicht viel schwerer:
http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes.php

Wenn das Kind ca. 30kg wiegt und das Fahrrad 11,85kg, dann wäre das so, als wenn Du als Erwachsener mit 75kg ein Radgewicht von knapp 30kg bewegen müsstest. Das bringt nicht mal das Hollandrad von meiner Frau auf die Waage, in der Gewichtsklasse haben Fahrräder üblicherweise Elektroantrieb...


----------



## Biebertaler (28. August 2014)

Halte von dem Rad auch nicht viel, in meinen Augen auch zu teuer (die Ausstattung ist doch sehr "dürfte").
Da es in dieser Preisklasse nicht viel Auswahl gibt (kenne bzw. kannte das Problem ja selbst), wirst an einem Selbstaufbau wahrscheinlich nicht drum herum kommen oder alternativ schaust nach einem 26er Markenrad mit XS bzw. S-Rahmen. Da bekommste hier und da mal ein gescheites Rad für 500-600,- Euro angeboten.


----------



## Diman (28. August 2014)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> alternativ schaust nach einem 26er Markenrad mit XS bzw. S-Rahmen. Da bekommste hier und da mal ein gescheites Rad für 500-600,- Euro angeboten.


Echt? Wo denn? Suche schon seit paar Jahren ein ein gescheites Rad für 500-600,- Euro in XS.


----------



## Biebertaler (29. August 2014)

Da mußt dir etwas Zeit nehmen, hab auch einige Wochen/Monate intensiv das Netz durchsucht. Für meinen großen Junior (8-Jahre) hab ich letztes Jahr ein Cannondale F600 in Rahmengröße S gekauft, zeitgleich war ich aber auch an einem Stevens Maniac (ebenfalls mit S-Rahmen) dran, beide waren in der Preiskategorie. Mit kleinen Umbauten liege ich jetzt beim Cannondale zwar etwas drüber, aber das Rad ist ganz gut geworden. Bilder hab ich in meinem Fotoalbum, u.a. auch von Cube Team 240 Umbau von kleinen Sohnemann.
Wenn du ein XS Rahmen willst, macht ein 24er Umbau sind, bei einem S Rahmen dann eher ein gebrauchtes + gescheites 26er.


----------

